# my bunny needs a home! in central MINNESOTA



## Bentley (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have a rabbit that needs to find a new home due to the fact that I am going off to college soon and my parents don't want her! I am willing to give her up for free and a $20 fee for any of her food/accessories [like the cage] if you want! I am from central Minnesota 
feel free to email me at [[email protected]] for extra information!

I think she's maybe 7 years old ? brown/black fur, mini rex.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Apr 15, 2014)

Aww...I wish I could take her but I already have two rabbits I will think about it though. I really hope I can get her. &#128525;&#128513;She is adorable!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 15, 2014)

I live in Minnesota, what city are you in?


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 15, 2014)

Guys - Please check topics dates prior to replying to a topic!


----------

